# My finished C40 ready to ride.



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Finally got my C40 built up and it is ready to ride. Frame had a few nicks in the paint, but otherwise mint. Built up with new Campagnolo Veloce with Vento Reaction rims.

What do you think?


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice, looks good with the tape, saddle and tire colour combo.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweet! Enjoy


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

seriously, that's one heck of a ride 

lovin it!

congrats! and ride safe always!


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Nicely done...enjoy the ride.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Love it! I can't wait to get mine back from the master painter. 

How do you like the ride? What do you have to compare it to?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

A macho, strong-looking bike. It looks like a locomotive. Fine job.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet. Great combo on the tape/seat/tires. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Approved :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nemorino (Jan 7, 2010)

god job!

I think that a black tape and all black tire could make it much more "racing"


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice, but a C-40 deserves more than veloce/ventoIMHO


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree salsa lover, but I have a child and a mortgage so veloce and vento right now will still get me from point A to point B just as quick as super record 11 and bora ultra 2's

=D


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

nemorino said:


> god job!
> 
> I think that a black tape and all black tire could make it much more "racing"


Au contraire, nothing says more racing than following the tradition of the teams that raced C-40's followed, blue bar tape is correct.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Nice...How you like the Veloce?*

nm...


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

I like the Veloce. I had a look with Veloce, and dollar for dollar it is just as good as Centaur and dare I say it even Athena. (does't have a carbon crank though)

If you look at the spare parts catalogue on the Campagnolo website, most of the spare parts are either Record or Centuar replacement numbers for the Veloce.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice.

I'm partial to the NL12 paintwork as well.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

I like the colors, looks flash but not overdone. Nice ride regardless of the groupset.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## dsena (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks fantastic. I love how the bar tape compliments the paint.

I had similar financial obligations when I built my Dream HP that limited my choice of components for my build. I built it with a mix of Chorus and FSA components and some old wheels from my old bike and even that was a bit of a stretch. The great thing about owning a Colnago is that you have a frame that will last you many years to come so that you can always upgrade to newer, better components in the future.


----------



## psyklist (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks good - a nicely proportioned build.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a mix of Veloce and Centaur on my CAAD5 and the only thing I miss over Record, which are both 10 speeds groupos, is the front derailleur trimming. Other than that, I don't notice much of a difference.

Kudos to you for staying on budget with a child and a mortgage to think about. Those are way more important obligations than Super Record 11 on a Colnago.


----------



## huwge (Jul 31, 2010)

I think the only issue with Veloce is the lack of QS functionality when compared to > Chorus. Once you've had it, you do miss it. But if you've never had it to miss then the pennies are well saved.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

The only experience with record and chorus was in the late 80's early 90's. I had a Rossin with friction shift record, and later a Marinoni with early ergo shift chorus. The veloce is much better than both of them...lol!!


----------



## aalameer (Jul 24, 2011)

That's one sweet ride! Enjoy it.


----------

